# Builder Recommendation - Caldas da Rainha



## hangyandy (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a builder in the Caldas da Rainha area? We have a range of jobs to do from changing windows into doors to a dormer conversion and would like to get some quotes.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks, Andy R


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I am in Nadadouro as well, I was going to PM you, but not sure I can at this stage. 

I used a structural engineer from Caldas, José Capinha, to manage a few projects. He helped find a builder and contractor appropriate to the size of the job and I would easily go back to him. I also used Richard Gomes´s services a couple of times on real estate, but I know he does a lot of project management work. Both gentlemen speak excellent English and return e-mails.


----------



## hangyandy (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi anapedrosa, many thanks for this. I can't find phone number or email details for José Capinha from Google, so if you are able to send them to me I would be very grateful. I have found his address though, so if you can't I may be able to contact him in March when we're back in Nadadouro.

Best wishes, Andy R


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Here you go.

[email protected]
262 842 503


----------



## hangyandy (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks. I'll call this week. Andy R


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

You're welcome, best of luck.


----------



## deeteecee (Nov 1, 2014)

*Builders*



anapedrosa said:


> I am in Nadadouro as well, I was going to PM you, but not sure I can at this stage.
> 
> I used a structural engineer from Caldas, José Capinha, to manage a few projects. He helped find a builder and contractor appropriate to the size of the job and I would easily go back to him. I also used Richard Gomes´s services a couple of times on real estate, but I know he does a lot of project management work. Both gentlemen speak excellent English and return e-mails.


Would it be possible to PM the engneer details quoted above

Regards


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

deeteecee said:


> Would it be possible to PM the engneer details quoted above
> 
> Regards


If you scroll up 3 messages you will see his email and phone info.


----------

